# mss32.dll error PLS HELP



## itsupapete (Nov 18, 2011)

I downloaded Call of Duty modern warfare 3, said that i was missing mss32.dll. so i went downloaded that put it in my system 32 file. Went to click the iw5sp app icon again and got this message;

the procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll.

someone pls help, i dont know what to do anymore, i just need the steps and links if possible on downloads or anything on how to fix this and get the game running..

thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
where did you download the game from?


----------



## Karam89 (Nov 21, 2011)

hey itsupapete

I got this problem fixed.. its actually simple... 

- install Modern Warfare 2
- run the game once, COD compatible mss32.dll will get generated in the MW2 installation directory.
- copy the mss32.dll in the MW2 directory to the MW3 directory.
- run the Game!

in my case it also asked for binkw.dll and localization.txt... u can also copy these from MW2 and load them into MW3. those are system files so they are the same for all the CODs.

thnx


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

why these files are not in MW3?? is this the original game?


----------



## tmphyy (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks...it works....copied from mw2 and pasted it...


----------



## lop96 (Feb 2, 2012)

tmphyy said:


> thanks...it works....copied from mw2 and pasted it...


hi can u send me the files plz


----------



## kaushik_mittu (Dec 12, 2013)

could any one plz upload your mss32.dll file of COD 3..... 
the msg appearing was.... "the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll"..
plz help me by uploading your mss32.dll file


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Where is the game being downloaded from? Is it from *Steam*? Or a licensed distributor?


----------

